# Work Clothes?



## doll.face (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Ladies!!

I started a job at a Real Estate office in November. I'm the secretary, not an agent. I've been working "work" clothes everyday since. Black, brown, grays, and whites. I'm SO sick of it. I can't stand it!! UGH!! I feel like such a clone or something. I'm so sick of the white long sleeves, black long sleeves, sweaters. 

The only thing that bothers me is, no one else in the office besides the office manager really dresses all that "work like". Some of the agents will wear jeans or just regular tops. A few of the ladies wear skirts but I know that they're Jewish and I believe they must wear skirts. I might be wrong, so please forgive me if I am.

I'm also wondering what the heck am I going to wear in the spring and summer? Sigh, it's just so blah because I really want to look cute and not black and white.

Do you think it would be wrong if I wore dark or black skinny denim? No fades or weird washes just dark skinny jeans with my usual heels? I mean I always come in with my hair done nice, sometimes some jewels! And my other question.. what the heck am I going to wear on top in the summer? I mean, can I start to wear colors? What would I wear on top?? I don't want to come in wearing a tank top, lol!!


----------



## RoseyPosey (Feb 23, 2009)

being in anoffice doesnt mean black/brown/grey.

i wouldnt walk in wearing neon bright colors, but everything else is fine. I work at a mortgage company and work closely with realtors etc and business casual is fine.

Honeslty, i would just ask your boss if they mind you to wear jeans. Agents can wear what they want because they are technically "self employed". 

If they dont mind jeans, i would go work it.

Also, their are tons of short sleeve blouses out there. i used to find adorable ones at Target and such that are very light weight.

For spring and summer, check out dresses. As long as they arent skinny strapped and short, you shoudl be fine. i would stick with at the knee lenghts (or an inch or so above the knee) and skirts. 


And ETA: you donthave to wear skirts if your jewish lol. That has nothing to do with it.


----------



## BEA2LS (Feb 23, 2009)

I work in a buisness causual office. jeans are allowed but i always dress them up with a nice shirt/shoes. (i also always wear dark jeans, as i think they look nicer)
i understand about your rut, i love to wear black pants for work because they look neat, match everything, etc. i feel old in my work clothes (but i'm 26!)  and i really understand how boring it is. however there is nothing wrong with color! i wear solid pants but always color in my tops! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  in summer time i wear nice capris and sometimes longer skirts. pencil skirts are really cute for office looks, i think.   some ladies in my office dress pretty trendy though and it always looks professional. the key is to stay neat and look polished.  i would wear trendier clothes but im on a budget so stick to classics


----------



## abbey_08 (Feb 23, 2009)

i work in an office n dont wear all black and white. try colour but in moderation. aslong as its smart it should be ok. hell i have BRIGHT pillar box red flashes on my hair and no1s said anything n i work 4 a bank now lol.


----------



## BEA2LS (Feb 23, 2009)

i agree ^^
even a conservative office allows some color


----------



## hhunt2 (Feb 23, 2009)

Im a personal assistant and office manager.  So, comfy yet professional clothes is what I prefer.  Being at hand & foot to my boss and our clients can be very irritating if your dressed in tight jeans or high heals.

During the summer time I usually will wear a tank top (but the AC is always blasting during that time) with a blazer or a little cardigan sweater (long sleeve or short) over.  And when I step outside, I take off the sweater.  Or wear a nice top (not a tank top), just a cute top (arms can be exposed). 

And I hated wearing black slacks the whole week, so I asked my boss if we can do "casual fridays". Of course, she said "Yes"... but still with a professional style in mind. So I usually wear dark denim that look like slacks from affar (Express has that "look" in a few of there jeans).  

Another thing is with the colors... I'll sport yellow, green, bright pink/magenta with black. But if I wear all black or grey... jewelry is your best friend.  I'll wear mainly rings and necklaces (large earrings are no-no's b/c Im on the phone alot and braclets get in the way of typing).

I also do events and mixers... so a little clevage is a nice thing, lol (it attracts people).  My husband hates when I do events b/c I'm always dressed very nice (with jeans) where the guys come up and say "hello".

Overall, about the jeans... you might have to ask your boss.  Some employeers are very touchy about clothes (especailly when you are the first person clients see).


----------



## doll.face (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RoseyPosey* 

 
_being in anoffice doesnt mean black/brown/grey.

i wouldnt walk in wearing neon bright colors, but everything else is fine. I work at a mortgage company and work closely with realtors etc and business casual is fine.

Honeslty, i would just ask your boss if they mind you to wear jeans. Agents can wear what they want because they are technically "self employed". 

If they dont mind jeans, i would go work it.

Also, their are tons of short sleeve blouses out there. i used to find adorable ones at Target and such that are very light weight.

For spring and summer, check out dresses. As long as they arent skinny strapped and short, you shoudl be fine. i would stick with at the knee lenghts (or an inch or so above the knee) and skirts. 


And ETA: you donthave to wear skirts if your jewish lol. That has nothing to do with it._

 
I believe most Hasidic Jewish women do have to wear skirts.


----------



## doll.face (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_I work in a buisness causual office. jeans are allowed but i always dress them up with a nice shirt/shoes. (i also always wear dark jeans, as i think they look nicer)
i understand about your rut, i love to wear black pants for work because they look neat, match everything, etc. i feel old in my work clothes (but i'm 26!) and i really understand how boring it is. however there is nothing wrong with color! i wear solid pants but always color in my tops! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in summer time i wear nice capris and sometimes longer skirts. pencil skirts are really cute for office looks, i think. some ladies in my office dress pretty trendy though and it always looks professional. the key is to stay neat and look polished. i would wear trendier clothes but im on a budget so stick to classics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah! That's my idea. I love dark skinny jeans. Even on the weeends, dark jeans! I figured I could make it look good with nice heels etc. Think of that show.. The Hills and The City! LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

BTW, I feel old in my work clothes too!! I hate it. I think that's why I'm trying to lean towards jeans and some nice pumps.


----------



## doll.face (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_Im a personal assistant and office manager. So, comfy yet professional clothes is what I prefer. Being at hand & foot to my boss and our clients can be very irritating if your dressed in tight jeans or high heals.

During the summer time I usually will wear a tank top (but the AC is always blasting during that time) with a blazer or a little cardigan sweater (long sleeve or short) over. And when I step outside, I take off the sweater. Or wear a nice top (not a tank top), just a cute top (arms can be exposed). 

And I hated wearing black slacks the whole week, so I asked my boss if we can do "casual fridays". Of course, she said "Yes"... but still with a professional style in mind. So I usually wear dark denim that look like slacks from affar (Express has that "look" in a few of there jeans). 

Another thing is with the colors... I'll sport yellow, green, bright pink/magenta with black. But if I wear all black or grey... jewelry is your best friend. I'll wear mainly rings and necklaces (large earrings are no-no's b/c Im on the phone alot and braclets get in the way of typing).

I also do events and mixers... so a little clevage is a nice thing, lol (it attracts people). My husband hates when I do events b/c I'm always dressed very nice (with jeans) where the guys come up and say "hello".

Overall, about the jeans... you might have to ask your boss. Some employeers are very touchy about clothes (especailly when you are the first person clients see)._

 
Yeah, I'm not sure. We really don't get much action at all in the office. It's not like we have 20 people a  day walking in off the streets. It's probabaly more like once a month, lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## User35 (Mar 21, 2009)

i get to wear a uniform everyday..oh yeah. Only decision I gotta make is long sleeve or short .


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah, just ask your boss. I don't think it's wrong to do so, it would be worse if you just dressed however you'd like without asking. 

I kept white pants, black pants, grey pants and brown pants and wore a brighter but very "dressy" shirt. Clothes that are a great fit I think are the best looks for an office- the tailored look. Which is why I would shy away from skinny jeans unless you are in a really trendy neighborhood/office/clients. I would look for some trouser jeans like these:
Semantiks 'Dashing' Denim Trousers - Trouser - Nordstrom

For shirts, I'm willing to wear any color. I've worn bright yellow, bright pink, etc as long as I keep everything else neutral I think it looks put together. I just wear a shirt in a nice drapey material that looks nicer, once again about the shape, fit, and material. I also resort to getting my need for expression in accessories- shoes, jewelry, hair, purse, sweater, maybe even make up, etc.

I looove dresses. I have casual, work, and date ones. Because, if you're running late and don't want to think about your outfit a dress is a one stop shop. Dress, everyday black heels and your favorite piece of jewelry and you're done.


----------

